# Breeder who tests with Paw Print Genetic Testing?



## curiousmoi452 (10 mo ago)

Hi all,

I recently found a breeder who states that they do genetic testing of their dogs through Paw Print, however little information is provided other than that.

Does anyone know if this is a reputable testing organization? Is this typically a pretty good sign that I'm safe purchasing from this breeder, or are there other questions I can ask them?

Thanks!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Pawprint's DNA panels are nice and helpful but are not a replacement for the testing recommended by the official breed club, the Poodle Club of Canada. 

That is a breeder who is cutting corners unless they're also doing the other testing. When I find one corner cut, I wonder how many more have been. 

From one of your other threads:
_
The DNA/genetic panels that are being seen more frequently now are very helpful but they're only a part of the testing. That's doing things halfway.

I found this on a PCC word document for the Poodle Health Registry but don't know if it's current recommended testing.

Possible testing:

Hips
Miniature and Standard Poodles - Specialist category requiring submission of an OVC, OFA, Penn Hip Report or certificate from another registering body

Eyes
All Poodles
Normal - an ACVO examination form with both eyes marked Normal
Condition - an ACVO examination form without both eyes marked Normal
* - a condition not known to be harmful to the breed

SA (sebaceous adenitis) -
Standard Poodles (usually) - consists of a written evaluation from a Veterinary Histopathologist

VwD (von willebrand's disease) -
Miniature and Standard Poodles - Blood or DNA results from a qualified lab marked Normal

Patellas -
Toy and Miniature Poodles - both knees were found to be free of luxation when checked by a vet

Addison's Disease -
Standard Poodles - blood test results show a normal range, from a qualified lab

Thyroid -
All Poodles - blood test results show a normal range, from a qualified lab

NOTE: Hip Certification, patellas and DNA tests are lifetime - all other conditions must be
retested
_


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Other questions? Base them on this

Breeding Program
! to maintain, improve, strengthen the breed
by breeding to standard, for health and genetic diversity,
and will prove their dogs meet these standards by showing or competing in other activities or by breeding from titled parents.
It's not the title, but what it shows
! focus is on quality, never quantity
! they do not cross breed
! they limit breeding to one to two breeds
! they limit breeding to only a few litters per year *

Breeding Parents
! registry information available
AKC Registry Lookup
Dog Search
! not too old or young for breeding
! not overbred
see Asking questions from a breeder
and Frequency of Breeding a Bitch
! genetic health testing done appropriate to breed and variety
! other health testing by exam such as annual eye, hips, patellas
! results of testing on own website, OFA site or testing lab
see Health Related Publications - Versatility In Poodles, Inc.
and OFA Lookup Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO
Living Conditions
! in home with family
! breeder allows, even encourages home visits

Puppies
! routine and urgent vet care, immunizations, dewormings
! socialization
! first groomings
! registry papers
! puppies are not sold with full registration (breeding rights) simply for the price of admission
! they will not require spay/neuter before physical maturity
! health "guarantee" generally favors the breeder, not the buyer.
health guarantee is no replacement for health testing of dam and sire.
does the contract/guarantee/warranty rule out covering conditions the parents should have been tested for
do you fully understand the terms of any contract/guarantee/warranty and can you live with them
beginning housetraining is a bonus
temperament testing is helpful

Advertising
! individual website to detail history of breeder, goals for their program
! information on dams, sires, puppies
! no trend pricing for color, gender or size,
! no marketing gimmick terms like "teacup" "royal"

! Anything not found on a public online site should be provided by breeder before buying.

* Many people prefer small scale breeders because they feel the puppies will have better socialization and it's very unlikely to be a puppy mill-like operation.
This doesn't mean that larger scale breeders can't do things right.
The breeder of record may not be hands on with every pup or poodle on the place but they should make sure that all the quality of life and attention are paid to all their dogs.

If a breeder wants me to believe that they believe in their dogs, they won't stop the investment when it comes time to find the new families. If they want to cut costs by using free advertising sites like craigslist or listing on retail marketplaces like puppyspot or puppyfind, or other classified ad sites such as newspapers, I wonder what else they've cut costs on. 

Or this

Microsoft Word - Code of Practice - English Updated Sept 2017 (ckc.ca) 

Or this

BreederInfographic (ckc.ca) 

Or this

When you are ready to actually start looking for a Poodle, there are a variety of ways to get started. Ask other local Poodle owners where they obtained their Poodle and if they would buy from that person again. Personal referrals are an excellent way to find a Poodle. Other avenues would be to:


Attend a Dog show in your area to meet Poodle owners and/or breeders. Conformation shows, Agility shows, Obedience shows, Rally shows and other types of shows are all good ways to make contact with local Poodle owners and/or breeders. Web sites for the national kennel clubs (AKC, CKC, UKC) have information on dog events in your area.
Do a web search using the terms “Poodle Club” adding the name of your state or area to locate a Poodle Club in your area. Local Poodle clubs normally provide Breeder and Resuce Referral services.
Do a web search using the terms “Obedience Club” or “Agility Club” or “Dog Training Club” adding the name of your city or area. Ask if there are Poodle owners in the club that who may know the name of a good breeder.
Please read the VIP educational material below to learn all that you can about dog care, health, and selecting a breeder before you select a puppy!




Buying A Poodle
Buying A Poodle (in French)
Evaluate a Breeder
Evaluate the Website of a Breeder
Don't Be the Victim of an Unethical Breeder
Questions to Ask A Breeder: Toy Poodles
Questions to Ask A Breeder: Miniature Poodles
Questions to Ask A Breeder: Standard Poodles
Things to think about when Selecting a Poodle Puppy For Field Work
Versatile Poodle suggested Reading List
So Your Child Wants a Puppy
Poodle Health Issues
Brief Review of Canine Neonatal Immunology
VIP's Statement Regarding Merle
Also, please check out our Poodle Health Issues links.



Find A Poodle - Versatility In Poodles, Inc. : Versatility In Poodles, Inc. (vipoodle.org)


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Pawprints is a good company but some breeders will test the bare minimum. Ask to see their health testing results. Ask to see if they have done OFA hips, elbows, patella‘s and if you can look up the parents on the OFA website. 


Here is the pawprints website. Look up the breed panel and so you can see the test that are offered and compare to what they have done. 





Paw Print Genetics - The Definitive Resource for Canine Genetic Health


The definitive resource for canine genetic health, providing canine genetic testing to both owners and breeders. We offer the highest standards in testing and customer service.




www.pawprintgenetics.com





Testing isn’t the only thing that makes a good breeder so definitely read the post above. Look at their adult dogs. Compare them to the breed standard. I hate to see so many sites just post pictures of their puppies. All puppies are cute..even though they might look like train wrecks when they are older.


----------



## PoodlesinMass (10 mo ago)

Do an advance search with their kennel name as any part of the name and poodle as the breed on OFA, at a minimum a dog should have a CHIC number with passing health clearance testing. An advance search will give you a good idea of their health testing. DNA is really a breeders tool to ensure carriers aren't bred to carriers, health testing is what is used for the health of the breed and offspring. Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO and this is the recommended health testing by PCA:
HEALTH TESTING IN POODLES To help ensure the future health of Poodles, good breeders screen prospective Poodle parents with tests available for primary health issues in our breed. The Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFA) and the Canine Health Information Center (CHIC) work with parent clubs to establish important screening criteria, and the following are tests needed to receive a CHIC number for each Poodle variety. Where noted, the PCA Foundation also recommends other DNA tests, some just recently developed as researchers identify faulty genes that cause disease. Eye exams to detect hereditary problems should be done yearly until an age suggested by your veterinary eye specialist. For more on poodle health, go to www.poodleclubofamericafoundation.org. TOY POODLES DNA Test for prcd-Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) from an OFA-approved laboratory. Yearly Eye Exam by a boarded ACVO veterinary ophthalmologist. Patellar Luxation: OFA Evaluation. MINIATURE POODLES Same CHIC requirements as Toy Poodles with the addition of: Hip Dysplasia: OFA or PennHIP Evaluation. The PCA Foundation strongly recommends the DNA test for Miniature Poodle Dwarfism (Osteochondrodysplasia) to avoid breeding two carriers to each other and producing puppies affected with this deforming and crippling disorder. Research suggests that about 10 percent of Minis carry the mutation that causes this disease and that it is not limited to a few bloodlines. STANDARD POODLES Hip Dysplasia: OFA or PennHIP Evaluation. Yearly Eye Exam by a boarded ACVO veterinary ophthalmologist. Health Elective (at least one of the following three tests is required for CHIC number): OFA Thyroid Evaluation from an OFA approved laboratory. OFA Sebaceous Adenitis (SA) Evaluation by an OFA approved dermatopathologist. Heart Evaluation by an ACVIM boarded veterinary cardiologist. The PCA Foundation recommends all three electives for Standard Poodles and also strongly recommends the following DNA tests from an OFA listed lab to easily avoid breeding two mutation carriers to each other and producing affected puppies: DNA Test for Neonatal Encephalopathy with Seizures (NEwS) and DNA Test for vonWillebrand’s Disease (vWD). **** Note: A CHIC requirement across all participating breeds is that the dog


----------

